# png- Format interlaced



## nitro0815 (28. April 2005)

Hi!

Wollte nur mal kurz fragen, was es bedeutet, wenn ich ein Projekt als PNG speichern möchte und ich gefragt werde, ob ohne oder interlaced gewünscht ist

Gruß Christian


----------



## aTa (28. April 2005)

Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug aus einer Erklrärung über GIF, dürfte eigentlich das gleiche sein.

es kann „Interlaced” gespeichert werden; d.h. statt sich Zeile für Zeile am Bildschirm aufzubauen, erscheint gleich die
komplette Bildbegrenzung – erst verschwommen dargestellt und sich dann nachschärfend (der Browser stellt erst jede
8te, dann jede 4te, jede 2te und zuletzt alle Zeilen dar – die jeweils fehlenden werden durch die bereits vorhandenen
ersetzt)


----------



## Xanderl (28. April 2005)

Also ich kenn interlaced nur vom Filmschnitt und da heißt es, dass das Einzelbild nicht in einem Bild, sondern in 2 Bildern dargestellt wird. Beim TV heißt das, dass zuerst alle ungeraden Zeilen angezeigt werden und danach alle geraden. Somit ensteht kein Bildflimmern, z.B. bei Schriften.
Aber ist ein gif auch aus Zeilen aufgebaut? Da seh ich nicht so ganz den Zusammenhang!


----------



## aTa (28. April 2005)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ein Gif ist ja kein Vektorformat also wird alles Punkt für Punkt aufgebaut oder eben Zeile für Zeile.


----------



## nitro0815 (2. Mai 2005)

Ich hab das format wirklich beim Filmschnitt gebraucht und zwar für die schwarzen Balken am oberen und unteren Bereich des Bildes. Sollte ich also interlaced anwenden oder nichtIch schätze schon oder


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Mai 2005)

Um den "Interlaced" Effekt bei einem PNG oder GIF in aktion sehen zu können, solltest Du eine große Datei als Interlaced speichern, auf Deinen Webspace übertragen und aufrufen. Du wirst feststellen, das das Bild - nicht so wie üblich - entweder erst erscheint wenn es komplett geladen wurde und auch nicht Zeile für Zeile, sondern das es gleich ganz da ist. Es ist sofort etwas zu sehen, erst unscharf und je weiter es lädt, desto präziser wird das Bild.

Im Grunde genommen handelt es sich nur um eine alternative Darstellungsmöglichkeit (die Daten in der Datei werden so angeordnet, das sie beim Laden diesen Effekt erzielen.


----------

